# 50th birthday extravaganza trip



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I turn 50 soon. I want to do something that will ask a lot of me, be enticing enough enough to draw my buddies in, offer a touch of luxury, and compliment my love of good food and drink. I have considered the hut to hut week in Western Colorado and that sounds great but my cheap buddies balked at the price and the logistics needed as all will need to fly in. Right now it looks like I need to plan this beast myself. 

I am looking for the following:
-Good, dry weather 
-Altitude lower that 5,000 for most riding ((this was a killer for the Hut rides in Colorado)
-Mostly real beds
-Beer waiting
-Almost all sidetrack and some forest roads
-Near larger airports (this was a killer for the Hut rides in Colorado)

I am kind of thinking of using the BC bike race as the framework and renting houses along the way if they are available. 

Thoughts?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mulberry Gap Mountain Bike Getaway - Ellijay, Georgia


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

When? Is there a “region” you’re focusing on? You say turning 50 “soon” which implies late in 2017?


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Early next year but fall of next year is the target time for the event.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Mulberry Gap Mountain Bike Getaway - Ellijay, Georgia


I get SPAM from them all the time. Now I need to take them off the spam list. This looks great!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Fall is beautiful in Oregon. You could fly into Portland an hour away from Hood River, and ride amazing stuff within an hour of here for a week easily, while choosing a different brew pub to enjoy each day of the week.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Mulberry Gap Mountain Bike Getaway - Ellijay, Georgia


Man, that looks awesome!!! My sister is in Daphne AL, and I'm planning to visit next year, maybe I can swing by a day or two. How much of a drive is that, do you know? Thanks!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm with Cosmo then. Go to Oregon, more specifically Oakridge though you won't find much luxury there, just riding that's a whole lot better than Bend (which gets all the press). Once again, no luxury but there's fantastic riding around Downieville in NorCal with Tahoe within a decent distance.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Man, that looks awesome!!! My sister is in Daphne AL, and I'm planning to visit next year, maybe I can swing by a day or two. How much of a drive is that, do you know? Thanks!


Looks to be over a six hour drive, pretty much from the very south end of Bama to the very North end of Georgia.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Looks to be over a six hour drive, pretty much from the very south end of Bama to the very North end of Georgia.


Thanks! Doable for sure if I go for a week.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Been to Mulberry a bunch when I lived in TN, the riding is not bad, but it's not epic by any stretch when compared to the West. Not to mention the heat, humidity, and liklihood of rain, I'd pass if you have other choices.

If it were me, I'd go on a hut trip like this:

Hut Tours | Colorado Backcountry Biker

Colorado Backcountry Biker | Bike tours, bike rentals and bike sales in Fruita, Colorado

Or go bike in BC:

http://www.chilcotinholidays.com/all-inclusive-vacations/mountain-biking/hut-to-hut-bike-tours/

For my fiftieth I did a few epics, picked out some IMBA classic rides, then just went riding.

The downside of a preplanned tour is they decide where you ride and some of the riding may not be ideal, ie double track.

Why not replicate the BC Race? All you'd need to do is hire someone to run shuttle, they leap frog your gear ahead to places you book in advance, pick your route and level of comfort.

Oh yeah, can I come along 



Crockpot2001 said:


> I get SPAM from them all the time. Now I need to take them off the spam list. This looks great!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Dammit, I just turned 54. Why didn't someone tell me I got an epic mountain bike trip for reaching a half century a few years ago?

OP said he was turning 50 soon so if he's celebrating soon, heat, humidity and likelihood of rain won't be an issue in Georgia. Not saying I would choose Mulberry over the ones you suggested, just saying. And since his buddies already balked at the price of the hut to hut week in Western Colorado, I think Mulberry may be cheaper and they could possibly drive and save airfare. I've never ridden those trails but my daughter and I hiked Bear Creek this summer; I would agree that it is not epic in regards to riding.


----------



## stenou (May 1, 2012)

If you like cross country that's not overly technical, but beautiful scenery (especially in the fall) and lots of singletrack trails and plenty of places for good food and drink, Park City is not a bad option. Just 30 minutes from a major airport.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Fruita, Oakridge, Tahoe, Park City, Chequamegon, Bentonville, MOab

all places that I have ridden or researched. Easy rides from a central hub, some of these would be possible to ride from a rented house or cabin.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well dang, loads of good options. Forgot about Bentonville which could be good. 

I sent out a note to a few of my close buddies that I think would like to come. Asheville/Brevard was highly requested due to amount of trails, good weather in the fall, and cheaper digs. Several of the guys will be able to drive, myself included. 

Also, when I reahed out to a buddy who is a regional race wrench from a componant mfr he jumped at the idea of a business start he has long wanted to do. 

So, Asheville it is, with strong consideration of North GA or Bentonville as backups. The weather in all of those areas is usually better in the fall. Transport may be challenging.


----------



## Trespinero (Apr 24, 2014)

I was in Hood River and Oakridge this summer, both are great but go to Hood River, lot funner off the bike. Great food and coffee and beer.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Got a lot of comments on Hood river here. Could do a long weekend with the squaw. My mom lives on Portland, OR.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Crockpot2001 said:


> my cheap buddies balked
> 
> Thoughts?


I think your buddies are nancies 

I did this with 7 buddies (coincidentally near my 50th)

Stoneman Miriquidi - Stoneman Miriquidi


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> I think your buddies are nancies
> 
> I did this with 7 buddies (coincidentally near my 50th)
> 
> Stoneman Miriquidi - Stoneman Miriquidi


I watched your little video. Stoneman might need to be renamed "Gravel Baby"  I think my rock/root craving buddies and their booze addled livers will do will in Asheville/Brevard.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I watched your little video. Stoneman might need to be renamed "Gravel Baby"  I think my rock/root craving buddies and their booze addled livers will do will in Asheville/Brevard.


Not sure what video you mean, but the trails are a mix of terrains for sure... in order to get from one peak to the other.

Ashville is a little closer too - ha!

Have fun!


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Not sure what video you mean, but the trails are a mix of terrains for sure... in order to get from one peak to the other.
> 
> Ashville is a little closer too - ha!
> 
> Have fun!


There was a video embedded in the link you sent. Pretty mild riding was depicted. I was mostly just busting yer beans about it.


----------



## BCBikeDre (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Crockpot2001

I definitely think you should consider the BC Bike Race - check out the first minute of this video:





At any rate - have a great birthday and do do something awesome!
Cheers
Dre


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I highly recommend BC. Not the BCBR, but those are good locals. I wouldn't want to be stuck on someone else schedule, and I know that here in Cumberland, they don't hit all the best trails, or in the way I'd want to. September is amazing here, and October could be too wet. It's hard to go anywhere in BC without finding some great trails.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

Another vote for Oregon -- truly awesome conditions in the fall -- but why not just do the whole [email protected] state?!? How's this for an epic? Oregon Timber Trail


----------

